# Lump or cyst : what to do?



## ovalo (May 21, 2017)

Hello everybody, 

I have owned two Leucomelas (male & female) for about 1 year now. They are about 18 months old. 

Since about 2 weeks ago, I noticed a growth on the right side of my female, close to the neck and chest. At this point, I would like to submit photos to your expertise. Is it parasitic of nature or maybe a cyst containing puss (which I could burst open) from a small wound? Could it be an infection followed by an inflammation of the area? I haven't the slightest idea. 

All I can say is that at the very beginning, the lump was a bit higher up next to the side of the head. After a few days it seems to have slid down across the right side of the neck. 

Please take a look at today's pictures attached to this post.


----------



## ovalo (May 21, 2017)

Anyone


----------



## Zippy (Dec 30, 2015)

Hard to say. The best way would be to try and aspirate with a needle/syringe and evaluate under microscope with diff quick stain. That would require a vet visit though.


----------

